# Recreational Drugs and Fertility



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Recreational Drugs and Fertility*

Both men and women need to understand that their lifestyle directly affects their fertility. Planning for a baby must involve learning how to live a healthy lifestyle, not just for one's own health, but for the fertility and health of a baby. One survey indicates that many couples do not consider their own health before attempting to conceive. "Three out of 10 couples trying to conceive reported taking recreational drugs."

*Cannabis and Male Fertility*

It is estimated that "3.2 million people in Britain smoke cannabis, and that figure will likely increase."

Cannabis has recently been reclassified as a class C drug. A study by the University's Reproductive Medicine Research Group examined the consequences on sperm function of THC, the active component found in cannabis. The initiative for the study came after researchers reviewing the lifestyle practices of infertile men observed that a large number of men attending infertility clinics at Belfast's Royal Maternity Hospital were regular users of cannabis. The group found that "the presence of THC made sperm less likely to reach the egg to fertilize it. They also discovered that the presence of cannabis impaired the sperm's ability to digest the egg's protective coat with enzymes to aid its penetration." Dr. Lewis informed representatives at the British Fertility Society's annual meeting in Cheltenham that "one in six couples in the UK are affected by infertility, with 40% of these cases due to problems with sperm. Add the two together and we may find that the use of recreational drugs will exacerbate male fertility problems."

A study led by Lani J. Burkman, PhD, director of Andrology at the University of Buffalo School of Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, states that "Marijuana-smoking men's sperm are hyper. They already have begun the vigorous swimming called hyperactivation. Each individual sperm can maintain this swimming only so long, only several hours. If it has run out of hyperactivation before it gets close to the egg, it will not fertilize. These sperm are going to burn out."

According to a study performed in 2003, regular cannabis smoking can have serious effects on male infertility including: "lowered sperm count, decreased volume of seminal fluid, and poor sperm motility."

*Cannabis and Women's Fertility*

Lani J. Burkman, PhD., says "that when women smoke marijuana, the active ingredient THC appears in their reproductive organs and vaginal fluids. Sperm exposed to this THC are likely to act just as sperm exposed to THC in the testes. When women smoke marijuana, nicotine, or other drugs, their reproductive fluids contain these drugs. The woman smoking marijuana is putting THC into her oviduct, into her cervix. If the man is not smoking but the woman is, his sperm go into her body and hit THC in the vagina, oviduct, and uterus. Her THC is changing his sperm. When women smoke marijuana, the active ingredient, THC, appears in their reproductive organs and vaginal fluids. Sperm exposed to this THC are likely to act just as sperm exposed to THC in the testes."

*Recreational Drugs that Reduce Fertility*

Many drugs, both prescribed and those used recreationally can diminish fertility. Recreational drugs that may affect fertility include: Marijuana affects hormone production, opiates such as heroin and morphine affect hormone production, alcohol reduces sperm motility, and anabolic steroids affect hormone production.

*Other Recreational Drugs*

Street drugs, including cocaine, heroin, and ecstasy have all been shown to have powerful affects on male and female fertility. Long term use of these drugs can lead to lifelong reproductive problems and could inhibit a woman from becoming pregnant. "Men who use cocaine, heroin, and ecstasy often suffer from: a reduced libido, abnormally shaped sperm, and poor sperm count. Women who use these drugs may suffer from ovulatory dysfunction, menstrual irregularities and reduced ovarian reserve."

*Increasing Fertility*

The damage to one's fertility caused by the use of recreational drugs can be reduced, and perhaps even reversed, if the drugs are eliminated from one's lifestyle. Men and women should talk with their health care provider for guidance on how to quit using recreational drugs before they consider having a baby.

*References*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4202630.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/northern_ireland/3586115.stm
http://men.webmd.com:80/news/20031013/smoking-marijuana-lowers-fertility


----------

